# Wavey CA Finish



## BobBurt (Mar 17, 2010)

My CA finish is coming out "wavey" 
I use straight CA, I sand it down perfectly flat. It comes out almost perfect, but it looks "wavey"

Why????? Anyone else have this happen???

Thanks in advance


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you using paper towels? Otherwise, I would suggest starting at maybe a lower grit? If you have pictures or more info that would help.


----------



## Justdon83 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had that happen to me when I use "Thick" CA. It hasn't happened with thin or medium ca.
Hope this helps.
Don


----------



## hewunch (Mar 17, 2010)

Wait 24 hours before you buff. Make sure when you sand you have no shiney aka low spots


----------



## Ratto (Mar 17, 2010)

I use a small sanding block when sanding the finish (hard rubber). sanding without a block will remove all imperfections but will not level the finish. Thick CA can be thicker in some spots and thinner in others. The block will level this out. 

Dave


----------



## grub32 (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree...it is low spots...use a sandig block or use thin and smooth it better before removing the paper towel. I used to see it on my finish but I gor better at application and it disappeared.

Grub


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 17, 2010)

Wavey lines come from moving too slow during your application. BLO will help smooth out each pass. I started off with wavey lines, but when I started using a faster application and BLO between each application, I have virtually smooth finishes.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 18, 2010)

I was getting that issue when my CA was getting old. I switched to fresh CA and the problems went away.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Mar 18, 2010)

use thin ca. i had that problem before. put a little drop of blo and then thin ca,as you know it dries very fast,put some on the paper towel,spread it and take another drop of blo and rub it in fast side to side.the blo will melt the ca and even it out.theres a youtube video here somewhere and since i started doing it that way my finishes are great.
i no longer use the medium ca,you'll have to do this step about 8-10 times.
good luck.


----------



## johnjr (Mar 18, 2010)

I have had this problem as well when using thick CA and like grub32 said, a sanding block will help. I think the problem I was having was uneven application. I switched to thin CA using the technique shown in this video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nXSaGOHMK8 and have had much better results.


----------



## BobBurt (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you all very much....Great suggestions


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 18, 2010)

I aiways had terrible results using CA until I watched this video. Now they all come out good (so far) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc


----------



## fernhills (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, i use thin c/a.  When i want a clearer finish, i don`t use blo to smooth things out. I use mineral oil and sand up to 600 with auto paper. I never sand or mm wood with water. Carl


----------

